

A halloween tale regarding JavaScript on OS X - McUsr
http://macscripter.net/viewtopic.php?pid=176515#p176515

======
McUsr
This is an insightful thread on Macscripter.net, about how bad the javascript
implementation on OS X really is.

The dev team has even been provided with a reference implementation that does
stuff the right way, but no . . .

